# Not sure about using vapor barrier



## zinger60 (May 11, 2010)

We have enclosed a section of our screened-in porch to make a mudroom/laundry room. We have heard different opinions on whether of not we need to use a vapor barrier under the drywall. We live in northern IN where the winters are cold. What is the right thing to do and if a vapor barrier is needed, do we use it on the ceiling also?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

There are many varied opinions these days. Most people are concerned about vapor barriers in basements where concrete or block foundations are involved. I wouldn't use one on wood framed walls. I use glue and nails (you can opt for screws) on wood framing. The vapor barrier over the studs would negate the use of adhesive which adds strength and reduces nail/screw "pops"....


----------



## JonM (May 17, 2008)

Yes, you do need a vapor barrier on all walls and ceilings...you can use faced insulation or you can use unfaced and use 4 mil plastic (preferred) the vapor barrier always faces the warm side of the room


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with using faced insulation and was assuming the OP was asking about the plastic. I have to disagree for the reasons stated above from the drywall perspective. It's not done in this area....


----------



## greenhome (May 15, 2010)

*About vapor barriers*

The location of the vapor barrier depends on the climate. Beware of generalized advice!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...sheet-310-vapor-control-layer-recommendations

Be safe, Gary


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...sheet-310-vapor-control-layer-recommendations
> 
> Be safe, Gary


According to that article, no vapor barrier is required in California (zone 3) where I am. So the inside of walls would just be insulation or is there something else that replaces vapor barriers? What about vapor retarders or air barriers?


----------

